# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  Avatar ! A ne pas louper !

## Louis Griffont

Bonjour,

Voil, hier matin j'ai pris une claque cinmatographique comme rarement j'en ai pris ces dernires annes !

Avatar est  aller voir, malgr tout ce que l'on pourra lui reprocher, c'est un film beau, impressionnant visuellement.

Bon, je dois vous laisser, j'y retourne !  ::mouarf::

----------


## plegat

Salut,




> Avatar est  aller voir, malgr tout ce que l'on pourra lui reprocher, c'est un film beau, impressionnant visuellement.


l, tu rsumes trs bien ce que je pense de ce film.
(bizarre qu'il n'y ait pas dj un fil sur ce sujet, t... l'aurais-je loup?)

Techniquement, il n'apporte rien de plus que ce qui a dj t fait sur les autres films  effets spciaux avancs. L'intrt est plus dans le graphisme qui a t particulirement recherch (je prcise que tout ce que j'cris est une opinion personnelle, hein, desfois que certains essaient de contredire ce que je ressens...).

Je l'ai vu en 3D, a apporte un plus indniable sur pas mal de scnes (vue ariennes, en fort, toutes les situations o il y a une certaine profondeur de champ), par contre totalement inutile sur certaines scnes d'intrieur (voire mme gnant ds que a bouge).

Ct scnario, c'est du blockbuster cameronien, donc pour les intellos, attendez plutt le prochain Woody Allen hein...  :;): 

Et pour ceux qui se ttent encore au vu de la bande-annonce... allez-y!

Un grand spectacle... on ne voit pas passer les 2h40 et quelques (surtout quand le projectionniste oublie l'entracte!)
Par contre faut aimer le style, forcment...

----------


## Louis Griffont

Oui, en 3D bien sr !  ::): 

L ou Cameron a fait fort, c'est sur le background de la planete, sa faune, sa flore, tout son eco-systme est bien pens.

videmment, fan du film guimauve franais standard*, vous serez du ( dj la scne ou les 2 amants se regardent sans rien dire ne dure pas 1h30  ::roll:: ). Par contre je pense que les enfants vont adorer (mme s'ils vont forcment ne pas tout comprendre). 
On est dans un univers Hollywoodien assez classique (avec les mchants, les gentils et une histoire d'amour impossible). Mais, rien que pour la plante, a vaut le dtour !

Par contre, je trouve que les cinmas ne se gnent pas sur les prix (9,40 la sances  prix rduit dimanche matin...  ::aie:: )

*) pour eux y a le dernier cotillard ("Le dernier vol", qui a l'air bien ... franais  ::cry:: ).

----------


## Gnoce

Avatar est tout simplement superbe.

Vu en 3D, les 2h40 passent en un clin d'il, comme un rve  ::ccool:: .

A voir, rien  ajouter  ::mrgreen:: .

----------


## SirDarken

Vais attendre le DVD, mme si c'est long, je suis devenu allergique aux cinmas, leurs tarifs, et surtout leurs pubs......

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Vais attendre le DVD, mme si c'est long, je suis devenu allergique aux cinmas, leurs tarifs, et surtout leurs pubs......


L ! C'est con pour toi ! Tu vas rater qqchose. 
Je pense que 99% des films sont aussi apprciables sur une tl qu'au cin, mais vraiment, celui-l, je ne peux que penser qu'il mrite le cinma !

----------


## gmotw

Finalement, c'est quoi l'histoire? J'ai vu la bande-annonce qui m'avait l'air super joli, mais j'ai aucune ide de quoi a parle.

----------


## Gnoce

Mini spoil de bande annonce :

Des humains vont sur une plante lointaine rcolter un minerai prcieux, la plante Pandora (pas sr de l'orthographe). Plante 'jungle' avec des dcors magnifique.
C'est sans compter sur la population locale, un peuple grand, agile, proche de la nature, (bleu :p) et dont la technologie se rsume aux arcs et au respect de la nature...

Le hros de l'histoire, un ancien marine paralys, accepte de remplacer son frre dcd pour une mission un peu spciale, puisqu'il est le seul a pouvoir se glisser dans la peau de l'avatar de son frre (conu pour son gnome ...)

Cet avatar est bien sr  l'image de la population locale.

Il se glisse dans une machine qui lui permet de contrler son avatar a distance et tente de nouer contact avec les indignes !

La suite, faut la voir au cin  ::ccool:: !!!

----------


## rushtakn

Film sympathique que je n'ai pas vu en 3d. L'apport de la 3d est il vraiment notable ? Si c'est le cas je tenterai peut etre l'aventure.

De beaux paysages et un scnario classique (ceci dit ce n'est pas une surprise et ce n'est pas pour a qu'on va voir le film).
J'esperais quand meme plus d'action et de scnes piques, la on est beaucoup dans le contemplatif.

----------


## Gnoce

> Film sympathique que je n'ai pas vu en 3d. L'apport de la 3d est il vraiment notable ? Si c'est le cas je tenterai peut etre l'aventure.
> 
> De beaux paysages et un scnario classique (ceci dit ce n'est pas une surprise et ce n'est pas pour a qu'on va voir le film).
> J'esperais quand meme plus d'action et de scnes piques, la on est beaucoup dans le contemplatif.


C'est pas faux mais le contemplatif m a laiss sans voix :o

La 3D n'tait pas en permanence flagrante, mais parfois ca fait bien plaisir, mme si il faut tre assez attentif et laissez trainer ses yeux autre part que sur les lments principaux.

L'cran de cinma parait trop petits parfois, j'aimerai bien le voir au futuroscope avec l'cran panoramique (la sphre)!

Je pense qu'il faut voir au moins un film en 3D historie de se faire une ide, et je pense que Avatar est Le film  aller voir en 3D.

----------


## kuranes

Il parait que c'est le pocahontas nouvelle gnration  ::mrgreen::

----------


## gmotw

Merci pour la description Gnoce. J'irai probablement le voir pour le ct visuel.

Au moins, on ne connat pas forcment la fin avant d'aller le voir contrairement au titanic (la plante heurte un iceberg et coule?  ::mouarf:: ).

----------


## rushtakn

> L'cran de cinma parait trop petits parfois, j'aimerai bien le voir au futuroscope avec l'cran panoramique (la sphre)!


Completement, ce serait mon trip pour ce genre de film. Au cine je n'arrive pas  oublier que je suis assis dans un fauteuil et que je regarde un ecran.
Je veux chevaucher avec eux les dragons, avoir le vertige sur les quand ils plongent dans le vide ...

----------


## Gnoce

Oui d'ailleurs j'ai regrett l'absence de quelque point de vue a la premire personne.

----------


## plegat

> Au moins, on ne connat pas forcment la fin avant d'aller le voir contrairement au titanic (la plante heurte un iceberg et coule? ).








Ben  part Titanic et les films de Bruce Willis, y'a pas beaucoup de films amricains o le gentil meurt  la fin...
L on sait ds le dpart que le paralys va niquer la tte au grand bleu  coup de mawashi geri du bras droit et drober tout le stock de nobium  20 millions le kilo pour le revendre au march noir  la reine Amidala parce qu'en fait c'est le demi-frre de Luke Skywalker par alliance...

----------


## Invit

> videmment, fan du film guimauve franais standard*, vous serez du ( dj la scne ou les 2 amants se regardent sans rien dire ne dure pas 1h30 ). Par contre je pense que les enfants vont adorer (mme s'ils vont forcment ne pas tout comprendre).





> Ct scnario, c'est du blockbuster cameronien, donc pour les intellos, attendez plutt le prochain Woody Allen hein...


Entre le simplisme de Cameron et les intellos chiants, il y a quand mme tout un monde o on est considr avec une comprhension suprieure  celle lescargot
Cest sur que si Woody Allen est le summum du cinma  intellectuel - prise de tte  pour vous
Essayez  La Collectionneuse  dric Rohmer, vous men direz des nouvelles

Enfin, avec les sorties du dernier Terry Gilliam  The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus , du dernier Jean-Marc Valle  the young Victoria  et de  Precious  de Lee Daniels, cest sur que je ne mettrais pas mes 10$ sur la dernire production de Cameron, qui arrivera srement  survivre sans ma contribution.

Dailleurs, pour les enfants, je conseillerais  The Fantastic Mr. Fox  qui est une belle fable avec de belles images et surtout  Mary and Max  qui est vraiment un trs bon film australien danimation avec une vraie histoire dedans  pour les enfants  partir de 10 ans et les adultes y trouveront largement leur compte.

----------


## plegat

> Cest sur que si Woody Allen est le summum du cinma  intellectuel - prise de tte  pour vous
> Essayez  La Collectionneuse  dric Rohmer, vous men direz des nouvelles


Summum absolument pas, mais si on fait un sondage, a va donner 95% qui connaissent Woody Allen, et 5% qui connaissent Eric Rohmer... donc histoire de toucher plus de monde, j'ai plac le premier (et dsol d'avoir froiss les susceptibilits des puristes cinmatographiques dont je ne fais malheureusement pas partie) 

En plus moi perso je les aime bien les films de Woody... mais ce n'est pas le sujet!  :;):

----------


## Invit

> Summum absolument pas, mais si on fait un sondage, a va donner 95% qui connaissent Woody Allen, et 5% qui connaissent Eric Rohmer... donc histoire de toucher plus de monde, j'ai plac le premier (et dsol d'avoir froiss les susceptibilits des puristes cinmatographiques dont je ne fais malheureusement pas partie) 
> En plus moi perso je les aime bien les films de Woody... mais ce n'est pas le sujet!


Je ne suis absolument pas un puriste cinmatographique mais plutt rfractaire aux films dont le principal argument est de clignoter pendant 2 heures avec la dernire technologie.
Pour Woody Allen, je jetterais bien 95% de sa production  la poubelle !  :;):

----------


## Invit

Salut

Comme beaucoup, je n'ai pas vu le temps pass, et en 3D.

Des paysages magnifiques, la reconstitution du jeu des acteurs est fidle en images de synthses, il suffit de voir les nombreux reportages sur le net concernant les effets spciaux de ce film.

Et ce n'est pas bourrin et du rentre dedans comme certains aiment le dire, c'est un film  voir au cinma et avant de le voir  la tl, c'est en 3D qu'il donne tout ce qu'il a.

Philippe

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Je ne suis absolument pas un puriste cinmatographique mais plutt rfractaire aux films dont le principal argument est de clignoter pendant 2 heures avec la dernire technologie.
> Pour Woody Allen, je jetterais bien 95% de sa production  la poubelle !


Je pense qu'il en faut pour tout les gouts !
Maintenant, quitte  payer 10  (soit plus de 65 francs  ::aie:: ) je prfre aller voir un film 3D, grand spectacle, qu'un film qui va parler de la vie de tous les jours, que je vois en me promenant dans la rue, et dont l'intrt principal est de voir comment une actrice sublime, nourrit au caviar/champagne peut tre crdible en "ouvrire crve la dalle" et qui tombe amoureuse d'un riche, d'un soldat ennemi, ... pour que finalement, elle se suicide, meurt de maladie dans les bras de son amant aux zolis habits, etc...
Bref, je rserve mes sous pour aller voir les films qui mritent un grand cran (avec ou sans 3D) et regarde les films dits intello, style documentaires sur notre vie de tous les jours, quand ils passent sur ARTE !  ::ccool::

----------


## Higestromm

> on est sans doute davantage en train d'assister  un effet de mode qu' une relle "rvolution".


L'un entraine souvent l'autre.

Inutile de rpter une n ime fois que le principe de la 3D n'est pas nouveau car on est bien au courant que cette "technologie" existe depuis longtemps... et encore il y a abus de langage car il existe de nombreuses facon de faire apparaitre de la 3D.

Ce qui te perturbe Lyche, c'est uniquement le fric claquer dans la com ??? la Technique ??? Mais dit moi pourquoi est-ce interdit ? En quoi un film doit obligatoirement passer par un scnar "spcial ddicace Lyche" pour avoir le droit d'engranger du pognon ?

Dans le commerce, il y a une regle d'or : un bon march c'est quand le vendeur et le client sont persuads de faire une bonne affaire. Et que vous le vouliez ou non, Cameron fait du fric et les gens sont content en repartant de la salle de cinoche.

----------


## Lyche

> L'un entraine souvent l'autre.
> 
> Inutile de rpter une n ime fois que le principe de la 3D n'est pas nouveau car on est bien au courant que cette "technologie" existe depuis longtemps... et encore il y a abus de langage car il existe de nombreuses facon de faire apparaitre de la 3D.
> 
> Ce qui te perturbe Lyche, c'est uniquement le fric claquer dans la com ??? la Technique ??? Mais dit moi pourquoi est-ce interdit ? En quoi un film doit obligatoirement passer par un scnar "spcial ddicace Lyche" pour avoir le droit d'engranger du pognon ?
> 
> Dans le commerce, il y a une regle d'or : un bon march c'est quand le vendeur et le client sont persuads de faire une bonne affaire. Et que vous le vouliez ou non, Cameron fait du fric et les gens sont content en repartant de la salle de cinoche.


Disons que c'est un ensemble, entre le battage mdiatique qualifiant ce film d'avance extra-ordinaire, un film plus que moyen ct scnario un monde plus qu'extra bof dj vu vu vu et revu. En bref, le fait que ce film n'apporte rien de "neuf" et que rien dans ce film ne peut tre considr comme novateur.

La spciale ddicace, je prend a comme une critique directe et je te le dis, je n'apprcie pas du tout. On a tous nos gots, on a tous nos envies, certes je suis un peu "hors norme" dans mes gots, mais donner de la soupe au cochons  tout le monde saupoudre de sucre candy, je trouve a inadmissible.

Pour la rgle du commerce, je suis d'accord, bien que comme d'hab, l'acheteur se fait entuber parce qu'il est trop con pour comprendre.

Maintenant, si tu tiens  dfendre ce film je le conoit, tes gouts sont diffrents des miens, j'explique ce que je n'aime pas dans ce film, nous sommes sur un forum et je n'ai absolument pas l'intention de me taire sur ma critique ouverte de ce film pour te faire plaisir.

----------


## Skyounet

> Pour la rgle du commerce, je suis d'accord, bien que comme d'hab, l'acheteur se fait entuber parce qu'il est trop con pour comprendre.





> Maintenant, si tu tiens  dfendre ce film je le conoit, tes gouts sont diffrents des miens, j'explique ce que je n'aime pas dans ce film, nous sommes sur un forum et je n'ai absolument pas l'intention de me taire sur ma critique ouverte de ce film pour te faire plaisir.


Ouais enfin de l  nous traiter de cons t'es bien gentil. J'ai apprci le film et je n'ai pas eu l'impression de me faire entuber, donc tes opinions dans ce genre tu te les gardes  :;): 




> Disons que c'est un ensemble, entre le battage mdiatique qualifiant ce film d'avance extra-ordinaire, un film plus que moyen ct scnario un monde plus qu'extra bof dj vu vu vu et revu. En bref, le fait que ce film n'apporte rien de "neuf" et que rien dans ce film ne peut tre considr comme novateur.


Et arrte de dire que ce film n'apporte rien. La numrisation des visages et une vraie prouesse. Les dtails sont vraiment trs pousss. Je ne me souviens pas avoir vu a dans un film. Mme dans Final Fantasy the Spirits Within, les dtails n'taient pas de ce niveau.



Quand les mdias parlent de la 3D pour Avatar il ne parlent pas des lunettes mais bien des personnages par ordinateur.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avatar_...Visual_effects

Ce n'est pas parce que tu ne connais pas les techniques utilises en arrire (et moi non plus d'ailleurs) qu'il faut dire que ce film n'apporte rien et que les techniques utilises existent depuis 10 ans.

----------


## Lyche

http://images.theage.com.au/ftage/ff...b__300x300.jpg

cette image est tire de beowulf la lgende vicking. Anglina Jolie a t entirement numrise pour le film et a, c'est le rsultat.

----------


## plegat

> http://images.theage.com.au/ftage/ff...b__300x300.jpg
> 
> cette image est tire de beowulf la lgende vicking. Anglina Jolie a t entirement numrise pour le film et a, c'est le rsultat.


Rodidiou, comparer beowulf  avatar... c'est gonfl...  ::D: 
(un peu pourri au niveau anim ce film... sans parler du rendu si on suppose que c'tait l'effet recherch...)

Je pense qu'on a tous compris ton point de vue, toutes les techniques utilises dans avatar existent depuis de nombreuses annes, que ce soit le motion capture, la mode 3D, l'incrustation vido, etc etc... donc tu pourras toujours trouver une rfrence utilisant telle ou telle technique, Avatar n'invente rien... il amne juste toutes ces techniques  un autre niveau.

En particulier au niveau de madame michou qui n'est pas alle voir la lgende de beowulf parce que c'est pas le genre de film qu'elle va voir!  ::P:

----------


## Skyounet

> http://images.theage.com.au/ftage/ff...b__300x300.jpg
> 
> cette image est tire de beowulf la lgende vicking. Anglina Jolie a t entirement numrise pour le film et a, c'est le rsultat.


Ah oui en plus je l'ai vu.

Les visages c'est une chose (j'avoue c'est la chose qui m'a marqu et qui m'aurait marqu si j'avais vu Beowulf au cinma) mais il y a aussi toutes les autres techniques utilises dont quelques unes sont listes sur Wikipedia.

Ce serait intressant de trouver un comparatif des technos utilises.

----------


## Lyche

Je veux bien qu'il ai cr sa propre camra pour le 3D, que ce soit sa technique, mais qu'on ne prsente pas le film comme une rvolution.

"Mortelle Saint Valentin" tait en 3D,  l'affiche en ce moment il y a "le choc des titans" qui est en 3D aussi. L'age de glace 3 tait en 3D..

10ans pour faire un tel film, c'est,  mon avis, du foutage de gueule. Je comprend que l'on puisse aimer, le scnario rpond aux attente d'une majorit de personnes, mais qu'on ne qualifie pas ce film d'avance dans l'histoire du cinma.

----------


## Gnoce

> Je veux bien qu'il ai cr sa propre camra pour le 3D, que ce soit sa technique, mais qu'on ne prsente pas le film comme une rvolution.
> 
> "Mortelle Saint Valentin" tait en 3D,  l'affiche en ce moment il y a "le choc des titans" qui est en 3D aussi. L'age de glace 3 tait en 3D..
> 
> 10ans pour faire un tel film, c'est,  mon avis, du foutage de gueule. Je comprend que l'on puisse aimer, le scnario rpond aux attente d'une majorit de personnes, mais qu'on ne qualifie pas ce film d'avance dans l'histoire du cinma.


Au moins il nous fait parler  ::D:  (16 pages)

T'as vraiment une grosse dent contre ce film Lyche  ::aie:: , perso j'aurais bien prit une tout petit pourcentage sur les recettes !

----------


## Higestromm

> mais qu'on ne qualifie pas ce film d'avance dans l'histoire du cinma.


Et pourtant ca l'es dans le sens ou l'argent mis dans la recherche et l'amlioration de procd pendant le film seront rutiliss plus tard dans d'autres. 
Ce film n'est pas "innovant" mais il aura sans doute possible permis de perfectioner certaines technique comme la performance capture.

Finalement c'est comme les courses... Il y a 100 ans on faisait dja des courses automobiles mais ira tu dire qu'il n'y a pas eu d'avance aujourd'hui sous pretexte que se sont encore des voitures ?

----------


## Lyche

> Au moins il nous fait parler  (16 pages)
> 
> T'as vraiment une grosse dent contre ce film Lyche , perso j'aurais bien prit une tout petit pourcentage sur les recettes !


Pareil, j'aurais bien aim toucher 0.5% mme.
Je n'ai pas une "grosse dent" contre ce film, c'est contre l'industrie du cinma en globalit qui nous vend depuis deux dcennies des films qui n'ont de "film" que les images qui passent sur l'cran. Plus rien n'est invent, plus rien n'est novateur et on gobe a par million juste parce que la pub est habillement faite.

Regarde rien que l'histoire des chiffres, il y a 30ans, on parlait encore du nombre d'entres d'un film pour considrer qu'il tait bon. L, on te parle du fric qu'il a rapport. Ok, mais n'oubliez pas que depuis Titanic, le prix des place  presque doubl, a veux dire qu'il aurait pratiquement fait 40% d'entres en moins que titanic  ::cfou::  (qui tait dj un film  la cameron, rempli de mivreries  en faire saliver Robert Patkinson)

Les mots employs pour le cin ne sont plus les mmes, on parle de manipulation politique, mais dans le cinma ils font trs trs fort, on nous vend de la daube en boite et on en redemande. C'est fort  ::ccool:: 

Piero Manzoni avait t trs avant-gardiste sur cette histoire et avait critiqu de faon assez svre "l'industrie artistique". D'ailleurs, on ne parle plus de 7me art, mais "d'industrie du cinma". Pour moi a veux dire beaucoup (Mais je ne joue pas du piano debout  ::aie:: )

----------


## Louis Griffont

Lyche, tu as le droit d'aimer ou ne pas aimer. Chacun a ses critres pour dfinir un film.

Moi, j'attends d'un film qu'il me dtende et qu'il me fasse passer un bon moment.
Et pour le coup, il y avait trs longtemps qu'un film ne m'avait fait passer un aussi bon moment !

----------


## NejNej

Pour le visuel faut avouer que c'est quand mme particulirement bluffant.
Moi niveau de mes petits yeux j'ai pris une grosse claque.

Non le dfaut de ce film pour moi c'est rellement le scnar et l'aglutination de clichs.
Le monde de SF est certe basique et n'invente rien mais bon, madame Michue ne connait pas la SF alors elle est aux anges.

Moi le principal problme c'est vraiment le droulement du scnar.
Je n'ai jamais t surpris, ds qu'un personnage arrive il semble ultra caricaturale du coup on se dit "tiens il risque de faire a et a"...et il se passe a et a.
Ds qu'un venement arrive on se dit "tiens a risque de finir comme a" et a se finit effectivement comme a.
C'est principalement d  ce que l'on a le droit au must du charicatural partout.
Du coup les dialogues sont aussi affligeants par moments.

Mais cela se comprend du simple fait que lorsque l'on a dbours autant d'argent on ne peut pas prendre de risque de ce point de vue, donc on utilise la mme soupe servi et resservi encore mais qui a fait ces preuves pour attirer la masse.
La pluspart des gens ne sont ni cinophiles ni adeptes de SF donc a passe trs bien.

Avatar ne fait pas plus mal que bien d'autre film.

Aprs pour certains c'est sr que le succs d'Avatar peut tre aussi frustrant que celui de la ferme clbrits.
Mais bon c'est le show business a.

----------


## Invit

Dans ceux qui ont vu le film, est-ce que certains ont dj lu la bande-dessine Aquablue ?

----------


## Skyounet

> Dans ceux qui ont vu le film, est-ce que certains ont dj lu la bande-dessine Aquablue ?


Mwa.
Mais pas jusqu'au bout malheureusement. J'ai pas franchement vue de ressemblance si ce n'est que a se passe sur une autre plante et que y'a des gros soldats pas gentils.

----------


## Biosox

et que les indignes sont bleus..
et qu'ils respectent la nature et vivent en harmonie avec elle...
et que les humains dbarquent avec des grosses machines pour voler les ressources...

mais qu'un humain qui se sent un peu plus proche des indignes que des autres humains va mener la rebellion...

il va mme passer une sorte de rituel pour faire partie du clan...

Ah!
Et pis il est amoureux d'une indigne! Je suis  plus sur mais je crois bien que c'est la fille du chef, non?

J'y avais pas song avant, mais a fait effectivement pas mal de ressemblances., non?

----------


## Lyche

Tu racontes Pocchaontas aussi hein. C'est un scnario "typique"

----------


## Louis Griffont

Ouais ! Tout a dj t cris par les Grecs antiques !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> 'y avais pas song avant, mais a fait effectivement pas mal de ressemblances., non?


J'y avais pas song non plus, c'est parce que j'ai relu Aquablue aprs avoir vu Avatar.

Et dans Aquablue il y a un combat  la fin entre l'humain intgr chez les indignes et un mchant militaire qui est dans un espce robot exo-squelette du genre de ceux d'Aliens...




> Tu racontes Pocchaontas aussi hein. C'est un scnario "typique"


C'est un peu a le problme. Il y a une quantit impressionnante de films sur ce format : 
- rencontre avec une personne, une communaut
- sduction / intgration
- trahison / dception
- rconciliation et happy end

Ca marche pour toutes les comdies romantiques franaises ou amricaines, les films o un "tranger" dcouvre un milieu ou une communaut diffrente (Bienvenue chez les Ch'tis, Camping, La vrit si je mens...).
On y est tellement habitu qu'on ne le remarque mme plus, et on est presque dsorient quand un film ne suit pas ce format.

----------


## Higestromm

Oui enfin ca c'est pas nouveau et ca date pas de l'invention du film non plus.

Le phnomne est galement (ultra) prsent en littrature mais trangement comme les lettres sont pas en 3D ca choque personne  ::): 

Non sans rire, la volont d'avoir a tout prix un scnario que l'on imagine original (ce qui n'est jamais le cas quand on dcortique le truc) est selon moi le paroxysme de la socit de consommation. Les gens deviennent tellement avide de nouveauts qu'ils ne supporte plus les choses simples sous prtexte d'une abrutisation qui n'as finalement jamais exist.

Pour moi cette histoire avec avatar me fait penser a un chef cuisto jaloux de son commit car les gens adorent la salade verte qu'il prpare. Le cuisto dira mme un truc du genre : "Oui enfin elle a peut tre bon gout, ca reste une vulgaire salade. C'est pas trs nouveau tout ca"

----------


## Barsy

> Non sans rire, la volont d'avoir a tout prix un scnario que l'on imagine original (ce qui n'est jamais le cas quand on dcortique le truc) est selon moi le paroxysme de la socit de consommation. Les gens deviennent tellement avide de nouveauts qu'ils ne supporte plus les choses simples sous prtexte d'une abrutisation qui n'as finalement jamais exist.


Le principe de l'art, c'est tout de mme d'tre cratif. Et  partir du moment o l'on considre le cinma comme un art, on ne peut-tre que du quand ce dernier de fait pas preuve d'originalit.

Cela n'a rien  voir avec la cuisine qui a pour but principal de nourrir. Cependant, quand la cuisine devient de l'art alors elle se doit d'tre inventive.

Enfin, concernant le paroxysme de la socit de consommation : au contraire, j'ai plutt l'impression que c'est l'uniformisation qui en est le fruit. Un film comme Avatar en est d'ailleurs bien la preuve, il rentre dans le moule donc il se vend. Mais je pourrai aussi te parler de tous les chanteurs actuels qui font plus ou moins la mme soupe dans le seul but de vendre un maximum. 
Et que dire, pour reprendre l'ide de la cuisine, des McDonald's qui sont un produit de la socit de consommation et dont le principe est que tout le monde en tout coin de la plante doit manger la mme chose. As tu vraiment l'impression que les "consommateurs" recherchent de l'originalit ??

----------


## Higestromm

La crativit et l'originalit sont deux choses totalement diffrente.

Concernant l'uniformisation, il fait en effet autant partit du prsent de la socit de consommation que "l'originalit et la personnalisation" en est le futur. Sans rentrer dans les dtails, ce sont des choses que j'ai apprise et aussi horrible que ca puisse paraitre, tout se passe exactement selon leurs plans  :;): 

Cameron a imaginer un film qui ne se voulait pas original ds le dpart mais qui soit agrable  regarder. Alors aprs la lutte contre ce film relve plus de l'acharnement qu'autre chose. Et j'avoue ne pas comprendre.

L'histoire du McDo est totalement Hors sujet. Un McDo c'est une chaine de restaurant avec des sandwichs qui suivent une certaine recette et ca s'arrete l.

----------


## Barsy

> Sans rentrer dans les dtails, ce sont des choses que j'ai apprise et aussi horrible que ca puisse paraitre, tout se passe exactement selon leurs plans


Leurs plans  qui ? Illuminati ? Francs-Maons ? Petits gris ? Ca ressemble un peu  de la thorie du complot a...




> L'histoire du McDo est totalement Hors sujet. Un McDo c'est une chaine de restaurant avec des sandwichs qui suivent une certaine recette et ca s'arrete l.


Tout comme Avatar est un film qui suit un certain scnario...

Cela n'empche pas que ces deux exemples dmontrent bien que la socit de consommation que tu critiquais de par sa course  l'originalit/nouveaut ne fait en fait que nous resservir du rchauff. Et d'originalit, il n'y a point.

----------


## Higestromm

Ce sont des plans marketing tout simplement. Pas de thorie du complot mais une simple plan visant a satifaire nos futurs besoins.

Concernant le rchauff, donne moi un exemple de film qui ne l'es pas ?

Dit moi pourquoi on a pas fait le mme foin pour un film comme 2012 ?

----------


## Invit

En cherchant totalement autre chose, je suis tomb sur a : 
http://blog.lefigaro.fr/bd/2009/12/l...s-du-film.html
http://blog.lefigaro.fr/bd/2010/03/a...ray-le-21.html

D'autres avaient pens  Aquablue visiblement.

----------


## lper

> Concernant le rchauff, donne moi un exemple de film qui ne l'es pas ?


chat noir chat blanc de kusturica par exemple, ou alors Bernie, steak...

----------


## Lyche

> chat noir chat blanc de kusturica par exemple, ou alors Bernie, steak...


Slevin, Malfique, Incassable, ...

il y a tellement de film novateurs franchement il faut arrter d'encenser Cameron pour les films qu'il fait hein. Je lui dcerne par contre des flicitations pour tout ce qu'il y a autour de ses films.

Titanic -> conception d'une "maquette" du Titanic  90% de la taille relle
Avatar -> Conception de la camra et de la technique de mise en 3D

Ce type aurait du tre technicien et vendre ses ides  des professionnels, plutt que vendre ses films  des amateurs. Par contre, il aura pas pu dormir sur des matelas de billets. a rapporte moins l'invention  ::aie:: 

Edit : Barsy tu rsumes parfaitement le fond de ma pense  ::):

----------


## Barsy

> Concernant le rchauff, donne moi un exemple de film qui ne l'es pas ?


C'est ce que je te dis, la socit de consommation ne nous sert que du rchauff.




> Dit moi pourquoi on a pas fait le mme foin pour un film comme 2012 ?


Parce que 2012 reste un blockbuster classique et qu'il est vendu comme tel. Il n'y a eu ni battage mdiatique disproportionn pour nous faire croire qu'il s'agissait l de la quintessence divine, ni de hordes de fans en dlire hurlant partout que la 3D est une technologie rvolutionnaire et que des gentils avec des lances qui gagnent contre des mchants avec des bazookas tait du jamais vu.

Bref, pour moi, Avatar reste un film du mme niveau que 2012 et qui ne mrite pas qu'on s'y attarde trop.

----------


## Invit

> Ce type aurait du tre technicien et vendre ses ides  des professionnels, plutt que vendre ses films  des amateurs. Par contre, il aura pas pu dormir sur des matelas de billets. a rapporte moins l'invention


Sur le deuxime Alien il s'est pas trop mal dbrouill quand mme.




> L'histoire du McDo est totalement Hors sujet.


Pas tant que a. Un pote  moi a rsum Avatar avec la phrase suivante : "Avatar c'est comme un Big Mac. Sparment les ingrdients sont nazes, mais mis ensemble a se mange."
 ::ccool::

----------


## Skyounet

> Pas tant que a. Un pote  moi a rsum Avatar avec la phrase suivante : "Avatar c'est comme un Big Mac. Sparment les ingrdients sont nazes, mais mis ensemble a se mange."


Mw. Tu pourrais dire aussi a avec une bonne pizza. Y'a toujours pas de rapport avec le McDo quoi.

----------


## plegat

> Le principe de l'art, c'est tout de mme d'tre cratif. Et  partir du moment o l'on considre le cinma comme un art, on ne peut-tre que du quand ce dernier de fait pas preuve d'originalit.


A ce moment l, on peut dire la mme chose de la peinture, o on utilise des pinceaux depuis des sicles... rien de cratif depuis pas mal de temps...
De la musique...  part la tektonic, on a fait quoi ces dix dernires annes?
De la littrature... ah si, on fait des livres sur ipad maintenant...

Pour moi le principe de l'art c'est de susciter des motions... et des ractions... et  voir la longueur de ce sujet, on est dans le grand art!  ::P: 
La crativit n'est qu'un moyen pour arriver  ce rsultat.





> Cela n'a rien  voir avec la cuisine qui a pour but principal de nourrir. Cependant, quand la cuisine devient de l'art alors elle se doit d'tre inventive.


On n'invente rien non plus en cuisine... l'inventivit est quelque chose de trs subjectif. Quelqu'un qui n'a jamais mang de frites trouvera a trs inventif... alors que mme macdo sait en faire...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Slevin, Malfique, Incassable, ...


Et c'est quoi les trucs innovant dans ces scnari ?  :8O:

----------


## Erwy

> Slevin, Malfique, Incassable, ...


pas si original, mais peu utilis au cinma

Malfique>> thme rcurrent chez lovecraft matin d'un peu de montecristo pour ce qui est de la prison(c'est fou le nombre de variation qu'il y a eu sur ce bouquin en fantastique ou science fiction  :8O: )
Slevin>>voir polar noir amricain des annes 50, voir peut tre aussi du cot des films de honk kong ou japon (ca sent un peu le samourai ou le yakusa), ce n'est pas un remake mais on n'y voit ce type d'histoire , surtout le cot revanche du fils des annes aprs via une sorte d'"arnaque".
incassable>> comics amricain indpendant (et encore DC  fait ce type de variation sur Superman je crois).

Il sont "originaux" dans le sens ou ce sont des ingrdients qu'on mlange rarement, surtout au cinma pour le 1 et le 3, mais ils ne sortent pas de nulle part.Par contre ils n'ont en effet rien de remake et ils sortent du moule habituel du cinma .
Ce ne sont pas non plus des fims d'actions comme Avatar.
Le problme des films d'actions c'est qu'il y a forcemment une grosse partie du film qui passe dans l'action justement et on ne peut pas dire alors qu'il y ait beaucoup besoin de scenario... Ce qui fait qu'a moins de vouloir un fiml de 4 heure, l'intrigue en patit un peu  ::mouarf:: .
Il ne me vient pas  l'esprit de film d'action ayant une grosse intrigue

----------


## Invit

> Il ne me vient pas  l'esprit de film d'action ayant une grosse intrigue


Peut-tre du ct de la SF, des trucs avec des scnarios tordus, et quand mme de la baston, genre Matrix, Total Recall...

----------


## Higestromm

> Peut-tre du ct de la SF, des trucs avec des scnarios tordus, et quand mme de la baston, genre Matrix, Total Recall...


Matrix en partie repomper de Dark City en partie rempomper de Total Recall qui doit lui mme tre rempomper d'un truc tu veux dire  ::): 

Oui si on cherche, on trouve toujours une inspiration antrieur. Le problme avec Avatar c'est qu'il est soit ador soit hat. Du coup on se retrouve avec des gens qui passe un temps incroyable  rechercher des trucs parfois hallucinant pour prouver que c'est nul (genre pourquoi ils sont bleu).

----------


## Invit

> Matrix en partie repomper de Dark City


C'est clair, j'avais oubli. En plus je suis un fervent dfenseur de Dark City.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Oui si on cherche, on trouve toujours une inspiration antrieur. Le problme avec Avatar c'est qu'il est soit ador soit hat.


En fait Avatar n'aurait pas eu cette avalanche de ractions hostiles, s'il n'avait pas eu un succs phnomnal. Et, comme toujours, quand un truc  un succs, il suscite la jalousie, qui engendre la mesquinerie !
Des films bien pires ayant eu un battage publicitaire largement aussi pouss et des pseudos avances techniques ou scniques ou scnaristes mises en avant avec force publicit, n'ont pas eu ce dchainement de critiques, parce qu'ils n'ont pas eu le succs escompt !

----------


## lper

> Matrix en partie repomper de Dark City en partie rempomper de Total Recall qui doit lui mme tre rempomper d'un truc tu veux dire


repomper de star wars, repomper de 2001, repomper, repomper....
Y a quand mme un lger soupon de mauvaise foi dans ce dbat, comment avancer si personne ne s'coute !  ::roll::

----------


## Lyche

> En fait Avatar n'aurait pas eu cette avalanche de ractions hostiles, s'il n'avait pas eu un succs phnomnal. Et, comme toujours, quand un truc  un succs, il suscite la jalousie, qui engendre la mesquinerie !
> Des films bien pires ayant eu un battage publicitaire largement aussi pouss et des pseudos avances techniques ou scniques ou scnaristes mises en avant avec force publicit, n'ont pas eu ce dchainement de critiques, parce qu'ils n'ont pas eu le succs escompt !


Je considre qu'un film qui passe 40% de son budget n'est pas une russite. Navr, mais si ce film n'avait pas eu un budget com de 200Millions de $ il n'aurai jamais autant fonctionn. Ce n'est plus du cinma, c'est  la limite du ridicule et cela fausse compltement le jeu. De plus, dire que ce film est une rvolution est une hrsie, rien n'est nouveau, si ce n'est la camra qui a servi  le filmer..

----------


## lper

> Il ne me vient pas  l'esprit de film d'action ayant une grosse intrigue


Je pense  Mmento.
[/Edit] Ddalle aussi.

----------


## Lyche

> Je pense  Mmento.
> [/Edit] Ddalle aussi.


Mmento change non pas dans le scnario, mais dans la faon de le racconter. On pourrait parler du Cube aussi  ::aie::  ou de Sphre  ::aie::   ::aie::  Mais on pourrait chercher des dizaines de films, le cinma n'est plus cratif depuis bien trop longtemps..

----------


## lper

> Mmento change non pas dans le scnario, mais dans la faon de le racconter.


Je ne vois pas trop la diffrence entre scnario et le droulement des scnes du film, enfin j'avais ador en tout cas l'intrigue.

----------


## Lyche

> Je ne vois pas trop la diffrence entre scnario et le droulement des scnes du film, enfin j'avais ador en tout cas l'intrigue.


Un scnario qu'il soit dans un sens ou dans l'autre, dans 90% des cas se fait toujours de la mme faon. Tu regarderas, dans tous les films un peu "commerciaux", voir dans tous en faite, il y a soit un baiser soit une scne dans un plumar entre un homme et une femme entre la 50me minute et la 70me. Mmento n'chappe pas  la rgle  :;): 
Que l'histoire soit  l'endroit, ou  l'envers, c'est pareil, il y a toujours les mmes "actions" au mme moments.
C'est en a que Malfique est un film diffrent. Il se base sur un univers qui n'est pas souvent retranscrit au cinma. HPL  certes t dj copi  plusieurs reprises, mais il reste un film hors convention. (Du Eric Valette quoi) Qu'on aime ou pas c'est pas le sujet.
Avatar est un film des plus classique dans le scnario, ce qui en fait un film banal au possible. Ce qui est trompeur avec ce film c'est qu'il est en 3D (chose qui devient plus qu'a la mode puisque tous les films du moment sortent en 3D). L'univers c'est du dj vu des dizaines de fois et les strotypes qui parcourent le film le polluent comme pas possible. Un vrai JCameron.
Pour la personne qui me parlait de Alien 2 (Aliens). Ce film est bien, mais il tranche trop par rapport  la trilogie originale. Alien 1 et Alien 3 sont dans un tout autre registre du "hui clos" et le ct "effet spcial" n'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus flagrant dans les 2 pisodes. Certains ont dtests le 3 aprs avoir vu le 2. Certes, mais pardonnez moi de l'expression, Aliens est un extra-terrestre dans la trilogie (je ne parle pas du 4 puisqu'il a t tourn 16ans plus tard il est "hors concours" pour moi)
On pourrai crire des pamphlets sur le cinma, et sur les oeuvres de Cameron, il n'en ressortira qu'une chose, ses films ne fonctionnent que parce qu'il y a 2 choses dedans. Son nom (Cameron est un des ralisateurs les plus Banckable aux USA) et parce qu'il met toujours l'accent sur la com au lieu de se concentrer sur son mtier qui est le cinma. 15ans pour faire ce film.. non, 12 pour faire la camra, 2 pour le raliser 1 pour faire la pub.. c'est pas du cinma, c'est de l'industrie, ce qui n'est, pour moi, pas la mme chose.

Edit : Pour les fan de Aliens, (le 2) avez vous remarqu que le dcor de fon du sullaco est en fait un dessein gigantesque et qu'il a pris plus d'1an de ralisation  ::roll::

----------


## Higestromm

Bon... le jour ou tu mettera 250 millions de dollars dans un film, on verra si tu prendra le risque de les perdre par manque de communication.

Sur ce je me barre, la discution tourne en rond et ca me fatigue.

----------


## Lyche

> Bon... le jour ou tu mettera 250 millions de dollars dans un film, on verra si tu prendra le risque de les perdre par manque de communication.
> 
> Sur ce je me barre, la discution tourne en rond et ca me fatigue.


Ma fois, peut-tre que le problme viens de l justement, on peut plus prendre de risque  faire des trucs un peu dcals parce qu'on y met trop de pognon. C'est plus de l'art, c'est une machine  fric, donc on fait de la merde pour contenter la majorit qui mange de la soupe au cochon depuis des dcennies et dit merci pour cette pitance plus qu'infecte mais qui dbranche le cerveau un moment.
Et tant pis pour ceux qui ont aim le film, si vous aimez cautionner quelque chose comme a c'est votre problme. Mais ne dites pas que ce film est bon parce que ce n'est pas vrai.

----------


## lper

> Et tant pis pour ceux qui ont aim le film, si vous aimez cautionner quelque chose comme a c'est votre problme. Mais ne dites pas que ce film est bon parce que ce n'est pas vrai.


Chacun a le droit d'aimer ce film et le trouver bon, mme si ce n'est pas mon cas, sans pour autant le har.
De plus, le clich film commercial, a me fait bien rire, quel est le but premier de faire un film si ce n'est de rapporter un minimum d'argent.
Enfin, je ne mlange pas scnario qui est propre au cinma(droulement de squences qui permet justement de crer une intrigue, un bel exemple tant le sixime sens ou finalement on nous roule un peu dans la farine jusqu' la fin) et l'histoire que l'on raconte.

----------


## Erwy

> On pourrait parler du Cube aussi  ou de Sphre



Ce ne sont pas des films d'action (tu plaisante pour sphre j'espre  ::aie:: ) mais des huits clos horrifiques .



> Je pense  Mmento


Jamais vu mmento, mais il est class dans le style thriller pas action.

Pour moi les seuls films ou il y a pas mal d'action et ou on retrouve un peu de scnario voir d'intrigue ce sont les films de guerre mais ce n'est plus un genre trs en vogue.

----------


## Gnoce

Bande-annonce Avatar 2

Dsol ... mais c'est marrant  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> De plus, le clich film commercial, a me fait bien rire, quel est le but premier de faire un film si ce n'est de rapporter un minimum d'argent.


On a tendance  tre habitu  ce que le cinma soit un business, m'enfin  la base c'est cens tre de l'art tout de mme.

Pour la qualit d'Avatar, et la qualit des films en gnral, je pense qu'il faut toujours ramener les films  leur genre. Dans le genre blockbuster de SF a effets spciaux, Avatar est plutt un bon film.

----------


## lper

> Ce ne sont pas des films d'action (tu plaisante pour sphre j'espre ) mais des huits clos horrifiques .
> 
> Jamais vu mmento, mais il est class dans le style thriller pas action.
> 
> Pour moi les seuls films ou il y a pas mal d'action et ou on retrouve un peu de scnario voir d'intrigue ce sont les films de guerre mais ce n'est plus un genre trs en vogue.


Ok, donc effectivement selon ce classement, si ds le moment o le spectateur commence  se poser la moindre question a devient un thriller, on ne peut plus avoir de films d'action avec une intrigue !

----------


## Erwy

> Ok, donc effectivement selon ce classement, si ds le moment o le spectateur commence  se poser la moindre question a devient un thriller, on ne peut plus avoir de films d'action avec une intrigue !


 ::roll:: 
Pour qu'on parle "film d'action", il faut une bonne part de castagne dans le film et que les squences soit dtaill.
Dans "les 3 jours du condor" par exemple, mme si on tire 2-3 coups de feu, ce n'est certainement pas un film d'action...

Film de guerre/action avec une intrigue et un scnario >> "de l'or pour les braves", "croix de fer"

----------


## NejNej

C'est vrai que l'originalit est toute relative dans n'importe quelle uvre, lisons "Les hros sont ternels" pour s'en rendre compte.

Le problme c'est pas les clichs sf dj vu cinquante dans cinquante uvre o on avait dj vu cent fois tout cela.


Le rel problme c'est l'accumulation des plus gros clichs 'scnaristiques' du genre qui donne  la fin un scnario sans surprise, avec des dialogues tout aussi dj entendu mille fois dans le contexte.

Du coup aprs la grosse claque graphique que l'on prend au dbut, avec un scnar si plat moi j'ai fini par m'ennuyer un peu.
Donc voil c'est un trs beau film  300 millions mais bon a s'arrte l.
Si Cameron dcide de poursuivre l'aventure avec cette fois ci un scnar plus pouss, dans n'importe quel domaine, moi j'irais, les lments sf ont dj t ralis 50 fois oui mais moi a ne me pose pas de problme si derrire y'a du fond.

Le problme reste qu'Avatar accumule les clichs sf comme Asterix les stars franaises....

----------


## lper

Mmento est un film quand mme assez rythm ou l'on trouve des scnes de castagnes, des poursuites de voitures ou  pied, des changes de coup de feu, enfin ce que je voulais dire c'est qu'il est vrai que l'intrigue (la part de mystre autour du personnage) doit surement prendre le dessus sur le cot action pour le classement.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Je considre qu'un film qui passe 40% de son budget n'est pas une russite.


Je ne comprend pas cette phrase ! 

Mais, bon comme *Higestromm* a me gave, cette discussion !

----------


## NejNej

> De plus, le clich film commercial, a me fait bien rire, quel est le but premier de faire un film si ce n'est de rapporter un minimum d'argent.


+1

a c'est vraiment n'importe quoi je trouve.
videment qu'ils essayent de faire de l'argent.
et puis pour de la sf faut des effets spciaux pour le visuel(en rgle gnral), et les effets spciaux a cot bonbon, donc si on veut un truc sf qui visuellement dchire sa grand maman et bien on paye, c'est simple.

Le problme c'est vraiment a:



> Enfin, je ne mlange pas scnario qui est propre au cinma(droulement de squences qui permet justement de crer une intrigue, un bel exemple tant le sixime sens ou finalement on nous roule un peu dans la farine jusqu' la fin) et l'histoire que l'on raconte.


et moi l'intrigue...bah n'avait rien d'intrigante.

----------


## Lyche

> Je ne comprend pas cette phrase !


Un film, c'est quoi? des acteurs, un ralisateur, un scnario... a c'est un film.. est-ce que la com fait parti du film? clairement oui, est-ce que la com doit tre la plus grosse part du budget d'un film? Pour moi non, parce que la vocation premire de l'art, ce n'est pas de faire du fric. Maintenant si vous voyez le cinma comme une industrie, ok, c'est votre point de vue, je ne m'talerais plus sur le sujet j'ai t assez clair sur ce que j'en pense.

Le cinma ne doit pas devenir une guerre de budget, mais ce qu'il a toujours eu vocation  tre, un loisir. Malheureusement, plus personne n'est choqu par des films  500Millions de budget et l'art cinmatographique disparait au profit de l'industrie du cinma a me navre et me rend triste.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Un film, c'est quoi? des acteurs, un ralisateur, un scnario... a c'est un film.. est-ce que la com fait parti du film? clairement oui, est-ce que la com doit tre la plus grosse part du budget d'un film? Pour moi non, parce que la vocation premire de l'art, ce n'est pas de faire du fric. Maintenant si vous voyez le cinma comme une industrie, ok, c'est votre point de vue, je ne m'talerais plus sur le sujet j'ai t assez clair sur ce que j'en pense.
> 
> Le cinma ne doit pas devenir une guerre de budget, mais ce qu'il a toujours eu vocation  tre, un loisir. Malheureusement, plus personne n'est choqu par des films  500Millions de budget et l'art cinmatographique disparait au profit de l'industrie du cinma a me navre et me rend triste.


Premirement, que sais-tu de la part de la com par rapport  la part des effets spciaux, du salaire des acteurs, et de toutes les personnes ayant participes au projet ? Moi, non, et je te dirais franchement que je m'en fous.

Il y a quelques annes le cot d'une opration chirurgicale tait 10  100 fois moindre qu'aujourd'hui ! Pour autant, doit-t-on cesser de pratiquer des oprations chirurgicales ?  ::roll:: 

Franchement, que les budgets des films augmentent ne me choquent pas plus que a ! Maintenant, 500 millions pour un film franais qui aura la saveur d'un Julie Lescaut, a me choquerait, mais pour un film comme Avatar, non !

----------


## Barsy

> Franchement, que les budgets des films augmentent ne me choquent pas plus que a ! Maintenant, 500 millions pour un film franais qui aura la saveur d'un Julie Lescaut, a me choquerait, mais pour un film comme Avatar, non !


Parce que 500 millions pour un film qui a la saveur de n'importe quel tlfilm de NT1 a ne te choque pas ?

Vois-tu, tu mets Julie Lescaut en 3D, tu obtiens Avatar...  ::aie::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Parce que 500 millions pour un film qui a la saveur de n'importe quel tlfilm de NT1 a ne te choque pas ?
> 
> Vois-tu, tu mets Julie Lescaut en 3D, tu obtiens Avatar...


Ha ! Je comprends mieux, maintenant !  ::roll::

----------


## Caly4D

la 3D d'avatar met un claque visuel (contrairement  la 3D dAlice et cie)

mais par contre j'ai t du de la manire dont il ont dvelopp le monde et l'histoire.
bah ou en temps que hippie  ::aie::  j'ai ador la relation entre la nature et les tre bleu (me souvient plus dleur nom a fait longtemps dj)

Le film aurai clairement mrit d'tre une trilogie et l on aurait eu un truc quivalent  star war, alien, et le seigneur des anneaux (rayer la mention inutile, perso je raye la 3eme  ::mrgreen:: )

Mais pourquoi au dieu pourquoi se sont'il limit  un navet de 2h a

----------


## GanYoshi

Je profite de ce up pour vous annoncer que je ne me suis toujours pas fait arnaqu de 12 pour aller voir pocahontas 2.0 et que j'en suis pas mort.

----------


## Higestromm

> Je profite de ce up pour vous annoncer que je ne me suis toujours pas fait arnaqu de 12 pour aller voir pocahontas 2.0 et que j'en suis pas mort.


LOL le troll  ::):

----------


## Lyche

> la 3D d'avatar met un claque visuel (contrairement  la 3D dAlice et cie)
> 
> mais par contre j'ai t du de la manire dont il ont dvelopp le monde et l'histoire.
> bah ou en temps que hippie  j'ai ador la relation entre la nature et les tre bleu (me souvient plus dleur nom a fait longtemps dj)
> 
> Le film aurai clairement mrit d'tre une trilogie et l on aurait eu un truc quivalent  star war, alien, et le seigneur des anneaux (rayer la mention inutile, perso je raye la 3eme )
> 
> Mais pourquoi au dieu pourquoi se sont'il limit  un navet de 2h a


C'est prvu ! le film  tellement march (pompe  fric) qu'ils ont prvu un 2 et un 3.. un peu comme Matrix en faite.. bon.. \o/

----------


## Caly4D

> C'est prvu ! le film  tellement march (pompe  fric) qu'ils ont prvu un 2 et un 3.. un peu comme Matrix en faite.. bon.. \o/


sauf que  la fin de matrix l'histoire n'tait pas fini, dans avatar l'histoire est bel et bien fin  la fini.

puis pass virtuel est vachement mieux  ::yaisse1::

----------


## Gnoce

> sauf que  la fin de matrix l'histoire n'tait pas fini, dans avatar l'histoire est *bel et bien fin  la fini*.


Moi je vois bien les humains qui reviennent quelques annes plus tard pour se venger / reprendre le contrle et grosse gure  la hollywoodienne !!!

----------


## FloGig

> Je profite de ce up pour vous annoncer que je ne me suis toujours pas fait arnaqu de 12 pour aller voir pocahontas 2.0 et que j'en suis pas mort.


Il va ressortir avec 8 minutes en plus! Je vais peut-tre all le voir, comme a je pourrai le critiquer avec la conscience tranquille  ::aie:: 

Enfin, 
-90% des personnes que je connais qui ont vu Avatar ne me vante QUE la 3D et les effets spciaux (et certains m'avouent mme que le scnario n'est pas top).
-on m'a dit la 3D de Toy Story 3 tait pas top et gchait le film, alors que je l'ai ador en ayant vu la version "pas 3D" (3D pas encore disponible au cinma  ct de chez moi).

Je ne pense pas que mon avis aprs visionnage change beaucoup,  savoir :
La 3D c'est bien, mais si elle pouvait tre au service du scnario plutt que l'inverse...

----------


## Lyche

> Moi je vois bien les humains qui reviennent quelques annes plus tard pour se venger / reprendre le contrle et grosse gure  la hollywoodienne !!!


Vue qu'il a repris Poccahontas pour le premier, il va prendre Aliens pour le 2 et pour le 3 je verrais bien un truc du genre Highlander, il ne peut en rester qu'un, il sera amricain et handicap  ::aie::

----------


## Gnoce

> Vue qu'il a repris Poccahontas pour le premier, il va prendre Aliens pour le 2 et pour le 3 je verrais bien un truc du genre Highlander, il ne peut en rester qu'un, il sera amricain et handicap


Peut importe de toute faon, pourvu que ca explose dans tout les sens  ::aie::

----------


## Higestromm

> Il va ressortir avec 8 minutes en plus! Je vais peut-tre all le voir, comme a je pourrai le critiquer avec la conscience tranquille


Et aprs on me dit qu'il n'y a pas d'acharnement sur ce film... Les gens sont pret a aller voir un films qu'ils veulent pas voir juste pour le critiquer...

Il y a que moi que ca choque ?

----------


## FloGig

> Et aprs on me dit qu'il n'y a pas d'acharnement sur ce film... Les gens sont pret a aller voir un films qu'ils veulent pas voir juste pour le critiquer...
> 
> Il y a que moi que ca choque ?


Bon ben je vais reformuler sans ironie (apparemment mme avec le smiley a passe pas) :

J'avais un -priori ngatif sur le film, comme il va repasser au cinma, je vais peut-tre aller le voir pour me faire un vrai avis, puisque j'estime que celui que j'ai actuellement sans avoir vu le film n'a pas de valeur en tant que tel.

a va mieux?

----------


## Emmanuel Lecoester

Film vu la semaine dernire franchement il vaut le dtour rien que pour la beaut du paysage. Les enfants sont rests scotchs devant aussi. Il manque certaines scnes qui n'auraient pas t superflues.

Cot scnario c'est vrai qu'on s'y attend :  va bien,  va trs mal et on remonte la pente.

Cot ide qui m'est venue : on dirait la nouvelle Gaa de Asimov

Nous allons aller le voir en 3D au cinma ce WE.

----------


## lper

> Et aprs on me dit qu'il n'y a pas d'acharnement sur ce film... Les gens sont pret a aller voir un films qu'ils veulent pas voir juste pour le critiquer...
> 
> Il y a que moi que ca choque ?


Ben critiquer ne veut pas ncessairement dire du mal...c'est toi qui me choque l... :8O:

----------


## Barsy

Avant, quand un film tait un succs, ils produisait un deuxime opus pour profiter de ce succs.

Aujourd'hui, ils s'emmerdent plus, ils rajoutent 8 minutes et ils le ressortent exactement le mme film en salle. A 13 les 8 minutes, je pense qu'Hollywood a trouv un nouveau filon.

----------


## Lyche

> Avant, quand un film tait un succs, ils produisait un deuxime opus pour profiter de ce succs.
> 
> Aujourd'hui, ils s'emmerdent plus, ils rajoutent 8 minutes et ils le ressortent exactement le mme film en salle. A 13 les 8 minutes, je pense qu'Hollywood a trouv un nouveau filon.


je n'osais le dire de peur de me faire lyncher.. Bref, ils ont aussi prvu un 2 et un 3... Merci James Cameron de nous apprendre comment entuber le monde.. 2fois

----------


## trihanhcie

Je serai curieux de voir le nombre d'entres pour l'dition spciale.
Dans mon entourage, on l'a tous vu et ... personne ne veut repayer pour voir 8 minutes de plus...

----------


## Emmanuel Lecoester

> Avant, quand un film tait un succs, ils produisait un deuxime opus pour profiter de ce succs.
> 
> Aujourd'hui, ils s'emmerdent plus, ils rajoutent 8 minutes et ils le ressortent exactement le mme film en salle. A 13 les 8 minutes, je pense qu'Hollywood a trouv un nouveau filon.


Exact,  permet aussi  des gens ayant achet le DVD en 2d de voir ce que  donne en 3d au cinma  ::):  (c'est mon cas).

On verra bien de combien mon portemonnaie se fait vider ce WE  ::aie::  car en plus des places il faut les ravitaillements  ::cry::

----------


## cortex024

> Exact,  permet aussi  des gens ayant achet le DVD en 2d de voir ce que  donne en 3d au cinma  (c'est mon cas).
> 
> On verra bien de combien mon portemonnaie se fait vider ce WE  car en plus des places il faut les ravitaillements


+1

mme si l'histoire est prvisible (juste  la bande annonce on sait tous comment ca va finir), j'aurais voulu aller tenter l'exprience 3D avec des images qui en valaient la peine.

je profiterais bien de cette seconde sortie pour aller combler mon ignorance du nouveau type de projection cinmatographique  ::aie::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Je serai curieux de voir le nombre d'entres pour l'dition spciale.
> Dans mon entourage, on l'a tous vu et ... personne ne veut repayer pour voir 8 minutes de plus...


Personnellement, je suis prt  repayer pour re-revoir ce film, 8mn en plus ou pas d'ailleurs !  :8-):

----------


## GanYoshi

> Personnellement, je suis prt  repayer pour re-revoir ce film, 8mn en plus ou pas d'ailleurs !


Moi je suis mme prt  payer plus cher pour le voir. 

J'ai mme eu un soucis avec le guichetier, je trouvais pas a assez cher vu la qualit du film je voulais pay 20  et il voulait pas sous prtexte que a casse tomberait pas juste.

Je trouve pas a normal qu'on est pas le droit de payer plus cher si on veut.

----------


## trihanhcie

Ah lala, si on tait plus riche, on aurait achet le cin rien que pour nous pour repasser en boucle avatard en 3D  ::lol::

----------


## Lyche

> Moi je suis mme prt  payer plus cher pour le voir. 
> 
> J'ai mme eu un soucis avec le guichetier, je trouvais pas a assez cher vu la qualit du film je voulais pay 20  et il voulait pas sous prtexte que a casse tomberait pas juste.
> 
> Je trouve pas a normal qu'on est pas le droit de payer plus cher si on veut.


c'est de l'ironie  ::weird:: ? se plaindre qu'un film n'est pas assez cher, c'est la premire fois que je l'entend  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Personnellement, je suis prt  repayer pour re-revoir ce film, 8mn en plus ou pas d'ailleurs !


Ce film-l non, mais a m'est dj arriv de revoir un film au cinma (Les deux tours, 3 fois en deux semaines  ::mouarf:: ).
Donc ressortir un film en Director's Cut en salles, je trouve que c'est une bonne ide.
En excluant le piratage, a permet de le revoir tout simplement sans acheter le DVD, et a permet de voir un Director's Cut sans acheter le DVD en dition spciale  40.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Ce film-l non, mais a m'est dj arriv de revoir un film au cinma (*Les deux tours*, 3 fois en deux semaines ).
> .


C'est dommage, c'est le seul de la trilogie qui a vraiment t rat !  ::aie::  (je parle par rapport  l'oeuvre de JRRT, bien sr)

----------


## Higestromm

> Ben critiquer ne veut pas ncessairement dire du mal...c'est toi qui me choque l...


Si ca c'est pas jouer sur les mots, je ne m'y connais pas  ::):  regarde dans quel contexte je disait cela stp  ::): 

Concernant la re-sortie d'Avatar, l'intret pricipal de se film rsidant dans la "3D grand cran", je ne suis pas choqu. Le film perdant 50% de son intret en DVD selon moi.

Aprs, on ne force personne  rentrer dans la salle. Il est vident que les gens qui n'aimaient pas ce film ne l'aimerons toujours pas et que ceux qui l'aiment bien y retournerons.

----------


## lper

> Si ca c'est pas jouer sur les mots, je ne m'y connais pas  regarde dans quel contexte je disait cela stp


Franchement ce n'est pas mon intention de jouer sur les mots, pour moi critiquer a vraiment le sens de se faire soi-mme sa propre opinion, le contexte montre justement que c'est plutt toi qui joue sur les mots imho...

----------


## GanYoshi

> Ah lala, si on tait plus riche, on aurait achet le cin rien que pour nous pour repasser en boucle avatard en 3D


 :8O: 
Est-ce que tu connais quelqu'un qui a l'intention de faire a ? Si oui tu peux me donner des infos de contact ? On peut imaginer de se mettre  plusieurs !

a parait compltement fou mais a serait trop bien.  :8O:

----------


## Higestromm

> Franchement ce n'est pas mon intention de jouer sur les mots, pour moi critiquer a vraiment le sens de se faire soi-mme sa propre opinion, le contexte montre justement que c'est plutt toi qui joue sur les mots imho...


Bon on ne vas pas passer 10 ans la dessus. Je rpondais  :




> Il va ressortir avec 8 minutes en plus! Je vais peut-tre all le voir, comme a je pourrai le critiquer avec la conscience tranquille


Qui dans le contexte demontre clairement que la personne critiquais le film (et non faisait une critique du film) sans l'avoir vu et donc souhaitais le voir pour pouvoir continuer de le critique (et non faire une critique du film) la conscience tranquille.

Aprs on est sur un forum, il est facile de se mprendre sur des phrases, alors si on commence a jouer sur les mots, on vas avoir 40 pages inutiles  ::):

----------


## trihanhcie

> Est-ce que tu connais quelqu'un qui a l'intention de faire a ? Si oui tu peux me donner des infos de contact ? On peut imaginer de se mettre  plusieurs !
> 
> a parait compltement fou mais a serait trop bien.


ouh la non dsl de te dcevoir  :;):  c'tait une ide  la con balance comme ca  ::cry::  Comme payer plus pour voir un film :p

Les salles de cins peuvent se louer, je sais qu on avait lou une salle pour notre bizutage. mais bon c'tait un cin indpendant donc petite salle  ::): 

Pour rpondre  ta question d'achat d'un cin, je sais pas... si ca se trouve, les grandes enseignes (ugc / path / gaumont ) sont des franchises ... j'ai un doute mais bon...

----------


## Lyche

non mais quand mme, acheter un cin pour voir et revoir un film comme avatar, faut avoir un grain quelque part  ::cfou::

----------


## GanYoshi

> Qui dans le contexte demontre clairement que la personne critiquais le film (et non faisait une critique du film) sans l'avoir vu et donc souhaitais le voir pour pouvoir continuer de le critique (et non faire une critique du film) la conscience tranquille.


Le mieux  faire est d'ignorer ce genre de personnes qui n'ont rien compris au film. 




> ouh la non dsl de te dcevoir  c'tait une ide  la con balance comme ca  Comme payer plus pour voir un film :p


Arf, je croyais que tu tais srieux, dsol. 




> non mais quand mme, acheter un cin pour voir et revoir un film comme avatar, faut avoir un grain quelque part


J'ai bien rflchi, et il s'avre que ce n'est pas une bonne ide en effet : c'est trop cher, et je prfre tre sr que mon argent va pouvoir aider les acteurs, ralisateurs et surtout les scnaristes du film pour que si on a de la chance on puisse avoir un Avatar 2 aussi excelent que le 1.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> J'ai bien rflchi, et il s'avre que ce n'est pas une bonne ide en effet : c'est trop cher, et je prfre tre sr que mon argent va pouvoir aider les acteurs, ralisateurs et surtout les scnaristes du film pour que si on a de la chance on puisse avoir un Avatar 2 aussi excelent que le 1.


 ::ccool::  et un 3 et un 4 et un 5 !  :8-):

----------


## GanYoshi

> et un 3 et un 4 et un 5 !


a serait absolument merveilleux ! 

Tu as des infos sur un ventuel 3, 4 ou 5 ? Je n'ai rien vu sur le site : http://forum.avatar-fan.com/

----------


## Barsy

> et un 3 et un 4 et un 5 !


Ouais, comme a, les fans de ce truc passeraient leurs journes au cinma et le monde irait bien mieux  ::P: 




> Le mieux  faire est d'ignorer ce genre de personnes qui n'ont rien compris au film.


Ne t'inquite pas, ce film se comprend trs facilement. Je doute que beaucoup de monde n'ait pas saisie l'intrigue...

----------


## GanYoshi

> Ne t'inquite pas, ce film se comprend trs facilement. Je doute que beaucoup de monde n'ait pas saisie l'intrigue...


Et pourtant tu vois bien que ce que tu dis ne tiens pas debout puisque que certains disent ne pas avoir aimer...

----------


## Barsy

> Et pourtant tu vois bien que ce que tu dis ne tiens pas debout puisque que certains disent ne pas avoir aimer...


Donc dans ton dictionnaire, comprendre = aimer ?  ::aie:: 

Bon, dsol, on doit pas parler la mme langue, au temps pour moi...

----------


## GanYoshi

> Donc dans ton dictionnaire, comprendre = aimer ? 
> 
> Bon, dsol, on doit pas parler la mme langue, au temps pour moi...


Dans le cas d'avatar, je ne pense pas qu'on puisse  la fois le comprendre et ne pas l'aimer.

----------


## FloGig

> Le mieux  faire est d'ignorer ce genre de personnes qui n'ont rien compris au film.


C'est moi qui avait crit a. Je l'avais crit sur un ton humoristique, j'avais d'ailleurs mis un smiley  ::aie::  pour le montrer, a a pas suffit, au temps pour moi. Mais comme je vois que malgr mes prcisions, personne n'a compris ce que je voulait dire, je vais me rpter :

Je n'ai pas vu le film. Je n'ai que lu ou entendu des avis trs divergents, de plus j'ai une certaine tendance  me mfier ds que la plupart des gens que je ctoie me rptent en boucle qu' "Avatar il est trop gnial".

De ces diffrents avis, j'ai surtout retenu qu'il est esthtiquement magnifique, mais que le scnario est (trs?) lger, voir que c'est une resuce de Pocahontas en changeant les noms. Me disant qu'un film "sans scnario" ne doit pas tre trs passionnant, j'ai donc un -priori ngatif sur le film.

MAIS, ne trouvant pas que mon avis, bas sur les on-dit et les avis des autres, n'ait pas une grande valeur, j'avais mis l'ide d'aller le voir avec les huit minutes en plus, qui ne devrait pas changer fondamentalement le film. Tout cela afin de me faire un "vrai" avis personnel, qu'il confirme ce que je pense dj ou pas. Et si mon avis ne change, je pourrai le critiquer ngativement, sans qu'on puisse en dire quelque chose,  part que justement c'est MON avis.

J'espre avoir t clair maintenant, qu'on ne se mprenne pas sur mes intentions. Cela dit, vous pouvez continuer  me considrer comme un abruti si a vous chante.

----------


## Lyche

> Dans le cas d'avatar, je ne pense pas qu'on puisse  la fois le comprendre et ne pas l'aimer.


Bizarrement, c'est mon cas.. Je trouve ce film inutile.. Tout est du dj vue.. ha oui, une chose qui n'a jamais t vue, son budget com.. Mme la BP, en ayant doubl son budget de l'anne n'arrive pas  autant d'argent pour sa pub  ::cfou::

----------


## lper

"Il va ressortir avec 8 minutes en plus! Je vais peut-tre all le voir, comme a je pourrai le critiquer avec la conscience tranquille "



> Qui dans le contexte demontre clairement que la personne critiquais le film (et non faisait une critique du film) sans l'avoir vu et donc souhaitais le voir pour pouvoir continuer de le critique (et non faire une critique du film) la conscience tranquille.


1er : qui te dit que la personne avait dja critiqu avant le film.
2me : qui te dit que sa critique sera ngative.



> Bon on ne vas pas passer 10 ans la dessus.


 dans 10 ans. ::aie:: 



> J'espre avoir t clair maintenant, qu'on ne se mprenne pas sur mes intentions.


Pour moi a l'tait.. :;): 
a serait impec si tu pouvais l'adorer ce film !

----------


## trihanhcie

> Bizarrement, c'est mon cas.. Je trouve ce film inutile.. Tout est du dj vue.. ha oui, une chose qui n'a jamais t vue, son budget com.. Mme la BP, en ayant doubl son budget de l'anne n'arrive pas  autant d'argent pour sa pub


lol. C'est assez marrant... j'adhre tout a fait  l'esprit de Lyche concernant les films ultra commerciaux qui n'ont rien d'autres que les effets speciaux... A la diffrence prs que je les regarde quasi tous au cin et que, mm si je n'arrte pas de les critiquer, ils ont un gros avantage ... ils sont divertissants.
Mm s'il faut avouer que j'ai de plus en plus de mal  aller voir des gros films commerciaux...

Pour en revenir  Avatar, il est beau (on ne peut le nier) mais bcp bcp trop long pour ce genre de film... et ca manque de rythme / retournement de situation...

Je suis all voir expendable la semaine dernire. Il ne tient pas la route niveau scnario, c'est que de l'action et ca a t prsent comme tel. Il est divertissant, c'est ce qui est important
Bizarrement, une de mes plus grosses critiques du film? ils ont essay d'approfondir des personnages dans un film de gros bras... ca sert a rien dans ce genre de film, ca rajoute un cot neuneu, on s'attache pas plus aux personnages pour autant...

----------


## chaplin

> De ces diffrents avis, j'ai surtout retenu qu'il est esthtiquement magnifique, *mais que le scnario est (trs?) lger*, voir que c'est une resuce de Pocahontas en changeant les noms. Me disant qu'un film "sans scnario" ne doit pas tre trs passionnant, j'ai donc un -priori ngatif sur le film.


C'est pour cette raison qu'ils ont appel Avatar.

----------


## GanYoshi

Raaah, les gars, quand je disais vouloir acheter un cinma pour regarder Pocahontas 2.0 en boucle, ou quand je disais que j'avais insister auprs du caissier pour payer plus cher, je pensais pas qu'on me croirait, dsol si j'ai pas t assez explicite.  ::aie:: 

Surtout vu ce que je dis une page avant.

Bon le bon ct c'est qu'on est d'accord.  ::ccool::

----------


## Lyche

> Raaah, les gars, quand je disais vouloir acheter un cinma pour regarder Pocahontas 2.0 en boucle, ou quand je disais que j'avais insister auprs du caissier pour payer plus cher, je pensais pas qu'on me croirait, dsol si j'ai pas t assez explicite. 
> 
> Surtout vu ce que je dis une page avant.
> 
> Bon le bon ct c'est qu'on est d'accord.


Ouf, tu me rassures, j'ai cru un instant que tu tais srieux  ::aie::

----------


## FloGig

> Pour moi a l'tait..
> a serait impec si tu pouvais l'adorer ce film !


Je ne pourrai adorer ce film qu' UNE seule condition : qu'il y ait un vrai scnario (ce que les divers chos que j'ai eu ne corroborent pas).

Il y a un truc que j'ai appris  force de jouer  des jeux video : t'as beau avoir les plus beaux graphismes du monde, si t'as pas une bonne histoire et/ou un bon gameplay avec, le jeu sera naze.

Parallle avec les films : tu peux avoir un film esthtiquement grandiose, si le scnario qui va avec tient sur une page A4, le film ne sera pas bon. Je pourrai louer les trs jolies images du film, dire qu'il est divertissant, mais entre dire tout a et dire que j'adore, il y a un gouffre. Plusieurs exemples :

-Rcemment, j'ai vu les 4 "Taxis" (je les avais jamais vu avant, je sais, honte sur moi). Les films se regardent et sont divertissants dans un certains sens, plusieurs fois j'ai ri tellement je trouvais la situation conne. Mais je ne dirai pas que je les adore. (Je n'ai d'ailleurs pas compris pourquoi le 4me s'appelle "Taxi", je trouve les scnes de bagnole trs anecdotiques dans cet opus)
-En grand fan de "Toy Story", bien que je n'ai plus l'ge de jouer avec des jouets, je suis donc aller voir le 3. J'ai littralement A-DO-R. Il y a peut-tre le fait que je suis fan depuis le premier qui rentre en compte, et vous allez peut-tre me trouver bizarre, mais j'ai rellement eu des motions en le regardant (j'ai mme failli pleurer  la fin  ::aie:: ). Pourtant, c'est pas le film de images de synthse le plus beau du monde (c'tait une volont des gens de Pixar d'ailleurs, pour ne pas "choquer" par rapport aux 2 prcdents vieux de plus de 10 ans). En plus, je l'ai vu en "normal", le cinma prs de chez moi ne faisait pas encore la 3D.

----------


## el_slapper

> Je ne pourrai adorer ce film qu' UNE seule condition : qu'il y ait un vrai scnario (ce que les divers chos que j'ai eu ne corroborent pas).
> 
> Il y a un truc que j'ai appris  force de jouer  des jeux video : t'as beau avoir les plus beaux graphismes du monde, si t'as pas une bonne histoire et/ou un bon gameplay avec, le jeu sera naze.
> 
> Parallle avec les films : tu peux avoir un film esthtiquement grandiose, si le scnario qui va avec tient sur une page A4, le film ne sera pas bon. Je pourrai louer les trs jolies images du film, dire qu'il est divertissant, mais entre dire tout a et dire que j'adore, il y a un gouffre. (.../...)


En fait, c'est une question de sensibilit. j'ai compris a un jour en sortant de men in black, aprs 2 heures  me poiler  mort, entendant ce commentaire "c'tait nul, y'avait aucun scnario". Aucun scnario, quasiment vrai. Nul? Pas pour moi. Sans doute pour toi, par contre.

et pour les jeux, pacman n'a aucun scnario. il reste trs prenant.

----------


## FloGig

> et pour les jeux, pacman n'a aucun scnario. il reste trs prenant.


D'o mon "et/ou un gameplay" : je conois tout  fait qu'un jeu comme Pac-man, sans scnario, puisse tre prenant. Dans un jeu, mme sans scnario, si le systme du jeu est prenant, a passe. Dans un film, tu n'as que le scnario et l'image.

Mais tout  fait d'accord sur le fait que ce soit une question de sensibilit. Personne n'a les mmes critres pour dire qu'un film est bon ou pas.

----------


## Louis Griffont

Tout ces discours autour d'avatar me font dire ceci : Heureusement que chacun est diffrent, a permet  tous de trouver son compte ! 

Je trouve trs con de dire qu'un film est nul. Plutt dire qu'on ne l'a pas aim. J'ai ador Avatar, et je me fous comme de l'an mille de vos avis. Moi, je l'ai ador ! 

Maintenant, pourquoi rpter pendant mille post qu'on ne l'a pas aim, voire pire, dire qu'il est nul alors qu'on ne l'a mme pas vu !  :8O: .

On aime ou on aime pas les gros films hollywoodiens, moi ce que je n'aime pas ce sont les films style "La Haine" ou le film qui a obtenu la Palme d'Or y a un ou deux ans, sur l'cole. Ce genre de film me gonfle. Mais, bon, je ne vais pas les voir et vite de dire qu'ils sont nuls. Aprs tout, si certains aiment, c'est leur droit.

----------


## trihanhcie

Petit HS :

Je suis curieux de savoir s'il y a un film qui a fait l'unanimit, ou du moins que personne ne dteste. 

Les films "pixar" ont tres souvent (voir toujours) ont donn cette impression la. Mme ceux qui ont eu des  priori avant d'aller voir un pixar sont sortis de la sance avec au moins un "c'est pas trop pour gamin finalement, c'est sympa". C'est leur force .... il y a toujours 2 niveaux de vision des pixars (divertissant d'une part pour les gamins et pleins de rfrences pour les plus ags) qui fait que ca plait forcment
Dans les films "rcents"... je n'en vois qu'un dans mon entourage ... Gran Torino ... Il est classique, sans surprise et pourtant personne n'en est sorti en disant : "mais qu'est ce qu il tait nul ce film!"

----------


## trihanhcie

> Tout ces discours autour d'avatar me font dire ceci : Heureusement que chacun est diffrent, a permet  tous de trouver son compte ! 
> 
> Je trouve trs con de dire qu'un film est nul. Plutt dire qu'on ne l'a pas aim. J'ai ador Avatar, et je me fous comme de l'an mille de vos avis. Moi, je l'ai ador ! 
> 
> Maintenant, pourquoi rpter pendant mille post qu'on ne l'a pas aim, voire pire, dire qu'il est nul alors qu'on ne l'a mme pas vu ! .
> 
> On aime ou on aime pas les gros films hollywoodiens, moi ce que je n'aime pas ce sont les films style "La Haine" ou le film qui a obtenu la Palme d'Or y a un ou deux ans, sur l'cole. Ce genre de film me gonfle. Mais, bon, je ne vais pas les voir et vite de dire qu'ils sont nuls. Aprs tout, si certains aiment, c'est leur droit.


Je suis d'accord. Par contre on peut aimer et avoir l'esprit critique.
Dire "J'ai aime le film parce qu il tait divertissant mais par contre quel scnario de merde" ca ok ou la rciproque avec j'ai dtest, je le concois
Par contre, les fans qui disent : " ce film est juste parfait ! tout est magnifique, c'est un chef d'oeuvre" faut pas dconner non plus  ::):

----------


## Invit

> Tout ces discours autour d'avatar me font dire ceci : Heureusement que chacun est diffrent, a permet  tous de trouver son compte ! 
> Je trouve trs con de dire qu'un film est nul. Plutt dire qu'on ne l'a pas aim. J'ai ador Avatar, et je me fous comme de l'an mille de vos avis. Moi, je l'ai ador !


Je suis tout  fait d'accord avec toi.
C'est pour a que je n'ai pas vu Avatar mais "El secreto de sus ojos" (dans ses yeux), oscar du film tranger 2010  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Higestromm

> "ce film est juste parfait ! tout est magnifique, c'est un chef d'oeuvre" faut pas dconner non plus


J'en connais bas des masses qui disent cela  ::):  Il y a quand mme beaucoups de gens qui adorent le film mais avoue que le scnar est lger  ::):

----------


## chaplin

Cameron a fait "Titanic", c'est encore mieux comme scnario, tout le monde connat l'histoire depuis une centaine d'annes  ::mrgreen:: .

En lisant cet article, on peut mieux comprendre l'artiste. En voici un petit extrait:




> TF1 News : Holocauste nuclaire dans Terminator, naufrage d'un bateau dans Titanic, destruction de l'arbre dans Avatar..., un peu apocalyptique l'univers de Cameron, non?
> 
> L. M. : On touche l  la notion d'effondrement, fondamentale dans le travail de ce ralisateur. Dans ses films, il y a toujours effondrement d'un univers et reconstruction d'un autre. Plus exactement, le spectateur assiste aux vnements prcdant l'effondrement,  la destruction en elle-mme mais pas  la reconstruction, ce qui touche aussi normment les gens.
> 
> [...]
> 
> les spectateurs ont l'impression qu'une solution harmonieuse existe  cette mutation de l'enfant  l'adulte. Avatar, c'est plus qu'un film d'action et de SF, c'est un accomplissement symbolique,  l'origine de son succs.


Il faut pas oublier les "Terminator" du mme auteur, sachant que le premier est le plus fort.

Ensuite, vu le pognon qui gagne,  ce degrs l c'est plus le pognon qui est le moteur mais la libert d'expression.

----------


## labib23dz

au risque de dcevoir certains, moi j'ai pas beaucoup aim le film.
en effet visuellement y'a rien a dire, c'est mme ce qui a fait le succs du film je pense; mais pour ce qui est du scnario; certe je ne suis pas un spcialiste dans le domaine, mais franchement, j'ai pas t vraiment emball.

----------

